# furries becoming mainstream?



## mlp (Jun 22, 2011)

hey furs!
 im sure most of you here at the FA forums have heard of the relatively new tv show, "My Little Pony." what i have found is that an alrming number of people have become very fond of this tv show, as well as I. 
this link will take you to the "mainstream furries", or at least as close as you are going to get.

http://funnyjunk.com/funny_pictures/2258467/It+s+pony+time/


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 22, 2011)

My little pony isn't furry.


----------



## Waffles (Jun 22, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> My little pony isn't furry.


 It's just a cancer that needs to be killed
(and replaced with hamtaro)


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 22, 2011)

Waffles said:


> It's just a cancer that needs to be killed
> (and replaced with hamtaro)


 Wait if furry is a cancer, does that mean my little pony is infecting the cancer?


----------



## Aden (Jun 22, 2011)

PONY THREAD



CannonFodder said:


> My little pony isn't furry.


 
so


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 22, 2011)

Aden said:


> PONY THREAD
> so


 I like that bunny.


----------



## Fay V (Jun 22, 2011)

Anthro shows =/= furry. 

Also my fandom going mainstream, hardly!


----------



## RedSavage (Jun 22, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Anthro shows =/= furry.
> 
> Also my fandom going mainstream, hardly!


 
i see your avatar

i see what you did there


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 22, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Anthro shows =/= furry.
> 
> Also my fandom going mainstream, hardly!


 It depends on the meaning of mainstream.
Is there ever going to be movies with anthro foxes sucking each others dicks in movie theatres? no
Is the furry fandom going to keep gaining popularity at a rate of atleast 10%+ membership a year?  Obviously.

As it stands right now there are about 2.5 million furries(yes there are countries outside of the continental US), as it stands the only real thing keeping it from growing four times larger is the fact how the average furry likes it being underground.

As for me nothing would make me happier than to see it going mainstream.


----------



## RedSavage (Jun 22, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Is the furry fandom going to keep gaining popularity at a rate of atleast 10%+ membership a year?  Obviously.


 
[CITATION NEEDED]


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 22, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> [CITATION NEEDED]


 The anime fandom went mainstream over the course of 30 years with a much smaller growth rate.
Back in 2000 AD the fandom barely measured a couple thousand.
http://www.simbaspaws.org/ggeudraco/Furry_Fandom_FAQ.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Furry_fandom
http://www.humantruth.info/furry.html
http://www.crushyiffdestroy.com/
Think about it, in only a decade the furry fandom went from a couple thousand to two and a half million.
You'd have to be a fucking retard to argue the fandom isn't going mainstream when the rate at which it's growing outstrips any other fandom by far.


----------



## RedSavage (Jun 22, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> You'd have to be a fucking retard to argue the fandom isn't going mainstream when the rate at which it's growing outstrips any other fandom by far.


 
popular and mainstream are two different things, fucktard.

sorry for harsh words, but just because i dont beleive in your 'perfect' little ideologies, it doesnt make me retarded.


----------



## Aden (Jun 22, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> As it stands right now there are about 2.5 million furries(yes there are countries outside of the continental US)


 
Where'd you get that number?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 22, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> popular and mainstream are two different things, fucktard.


 You'll find out in two days that the furry fandom has exponential growths.
By the end of the week we're going to see nothing, but new user threads all over the place and faf is going to be lit up like a christmas tree.
Also you had better pray to god Fa isn't down during the week otherwise the vast majority of them will come on here asking when it will come back online.


Aden said:


> Where'd you get that number?


I extrapolated it from that there's almost as many furries in england, japan, and other countries as america however looking at fa's statistics alone give a skew towards only america as the majority of fa users are american.  And even then the majority of furries don't use fa.  So even conservatively considering there'd be 500k furries in the US, and that's very conservatively.  Then considering there's as many furries in the UK and JP, even at the bare minimum there'd be 1.5 million furries and that's if the whole world only consisted of those three countries.
Not to mention there are 26 other countries with a decent furry fandom presence.  So even if those other countries had next to no fandom, it'd still come out to 2 and half million furries.

The reason why it's retarded to think there's only 500k furries is because you'd have to assume that the majority of furries us fa.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 22, 2011)

Ugh, really, this again?

I guess I should be expecting it at least biannually or something.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jun 22, 2011)

mlp said:


> hey furs!


 Hey newfag.


mlp said:


> im sure most of you here at the FA forums have heard of the relatively  new tv show, "My Little Pony." what i have found is that an alrming  number of people have become very fond of this tv show, as well as I.
> this link will take you to the "mainstream furries", or at least as close as you are going to get.
> 
> ```
> ...


Thanks for the code tag instead of a hyperlink, I guess.



CoyoteCaliente said:


> popular and mainstream are two different things, fucktard.
> 
> sorry for harsh words, but just because i dont beleive in your 'perfect' little ideologies, it doesnt make me retarded.


 
Agreed. Until I start seeing mainstream stuff like a TV series about furries, which is not just a shock-happy TV show, I'll believe it's gone at least a little mainstream.

Oh wait. :V


----------



## RedSavage (Jun 22, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> You'll find out in two days that the furry fandom has exponential growths.
> By the end of the week we're going to see nothing, but new user threads all over the place and faf is going to be lit up like a christmas tree.
> Also you had better pray to god Fa isn't down during the week otherwise the vast majority of them will come on here asking when it will come back online.


 
CF, 'the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 22, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> CF, 'the fuck are you talking about?


 The furry fandom experiences rapid growth in short bursts once in a while and the rest of the time it gains solid growth.
Normally fandoms experience one or the other, rarely both.
Like the anime fandom experience solid continuous growth, scifi experienced sporadic growths.  
and the furry fandom has to go mainstream eventually, fandoms either go mainstream or die. For example the twilight fandom will eventually die when the last movie comes out.

tl;dr: The furry fandom HAS to go mainstream eventually.


----------



## RedSavage (Jun 22, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> tl;dr: The furry fandom HAS to go mainstream eventually.


 
NOTHING has to go mainstream


----------



## Seas (Jun 22, 2011)

CannonFodder, think about the fact that a large part of the "exponential growth" was/is sustained by the large number of people who were already fans of anthropomorphic animals revealing themselves as they found a community for their otherwise private hobby, as the fandom stared getting more places to socialize and share art.
 The fandom will see a declining number of gain from these people, as there are less people "in the dark to the fandom" to draw from to the furry numbers.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 22, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I extrapolated it from that there's almost as many furries in england, japan, and other countries as america however looking at fa's statistics alone give a skew towards only america as the majority of fa users are american.  And even then the majority of furries don't use fa.  So even conservatively considering there'd be 500k furries in the US, and that's very conservatively.  Then considering there's as many furries in the UK and JP, even at the bare minimum there'd be 1.5 million furries and that's if the whole world only consisted of those three countries.
> Not to mention there are 26 other countries with a decent furry fandom presence.  So even if those other countries had next to no fandom, it'd still come out to 2 and half million furries.
> 
> The reason why it's retarded to think there's only 500k furries is because you'd have to assume that the majority of furries us fa.


 
This extrapolation is so off, I don't even know where to start.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jun 22, 2011)

Cannonfodder, did you consider that most users on FA might have multiple accounts?
I bet there's at least 2 accounts per unique user.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 22, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> Cannonfodder, did you consider that most users on FA might have multiple accounts?
> I bet there's at least 2 accounts per unique user.


 
Alt accounts, dead accounts, junk accounts, group accounts, etc.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 22, 2011)

Troll, or just stupid?

MLP mention aside, 
yes, furry is becoming more mainstream.

Spencers and Hot Topic are selling furry shit, now.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 22, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> Cannonfodder, did you consider that most users on FA might have multiple accounts?
> I bet there's at least 2 accounts per unique user.


 FA apparently has 430,000 users
now lets do some math:
thats only 215000 if everyone did only two accounts
107000 if everyone did 4 accounts 
and 86000 if everyone did 5 accounts...note I have 5 accounts on FA due to having one closed, 2 active with the other two collecting dust.

So...one thing FA shouldnt use to boast its popularity is the user count due to most of the time artist leave accounts due to changing pen/artist name, unlike SoFurry where you CAN change your name instead of having to make a whole brand new account if you changed pen/artist name which they state they have over 150,000 accounts (though you would have to say the majority of those are accounts with no activity but only there to prevent someone to claim to be them on that site)
anyway to the point
the true number count of users ranges between 430000 and 215000 users on FA


----------



## The_Lightning_Fox (Jun 22, 2011)

...hmm... well I guess it could be getting more mainstream because there's always more people growing up (then again age may cause one to _ leave _ the fandom) and finding out.

But will it ever be _completely_ become mainstream? Never.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 22, 2011)

Seas said:


> CannonFodder, think about the fact that a large part of the "exponential growth" was/is sustained by the large number of people who were already fans of anthropomorphic animals revealing themselves as they found a community for their otherwise private hobby, as the fandom stared getting more places to socialize and share art.
> The fandom will see a declining number of gain from these people, as there are less people "in the dark to the fandom" to draw from to the furry numbers.


 Nobody is born a furry.


CerbrusNL said:


> Cannonfodder, did you consider that most users on FA might have multiple accounts?
> I bet there's at least 2 accounts per unique user.


 Yes I know, what I was saying is that the only way there can only be 500k is if nobody has secondary accounts and the majority of furries used fa, which as you know is not true.


----------



## Fay V (Jun 22, 2011)

No cannon, it isn't going mainstream. It is becoming more popular and it is gaining acceptance, but the furry fandom will never be mainstream. I am not saying this as a joke or because I do not wish it to be mainstream, but because I can tell the difference between popular and mainstream. 

Anime is just barely mainstream in the US. It is barely considered a valid form of entertainment by the majority of people here. Yes there are places outside of the continental US but you have to take each country separately as the cultures are different. Anime in Japan is far more mainstream than in the US. 

Anime aside there is an important difference. The anime fandom focuses on a specific style. So if you have a comic or a show drawn in that style, tada you have manga or anime. People can look at it and say, this is anime. The furry fandom focuses on a literary device. Just because something is Anthro does not make it furry. If this were the case the fandom would have been around since Aesop. This is why the fandom will never be mainstream. A person can enjoy the lion king without taking part in the furry fandom at all. A person can read a book with Anthro's in it without being near the fandom. 
More people are coming together and saying "why yes, I enjoy this particular thing too" but unless something is made for the fandom, it's not furry. The furry fandom piggybacks on a device that already exists. All those numbers don't mean much until we actually start producing something, and that means that we make something for the fandom, that does become a movie or show, without the fandom specific things being a side joke (like with american dad)


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 22, 2011)

Fay V said:


> No cannon, it isn't going mainstream. It is becoming more popular andit is gaining acceptance, but the furry fandom will never be mainstream. I am not saying this as a joke or because I do not wish it to be mainstream, but because I can tell the difference between popular and mainstream.
> 
> Anime is just barely mainstream in the US. It is barely considered a valid form of entertainment by the majority of people here. Yes there are places outside of the continental US but you have to take each country separately as the cultures are different. Anime in Japan is far more mainstream than in the US.
> 
> ...


 In all seriousness, mainstream in this context is the adjective form which has a different meaning than the noun form cause it is describing something.  I'll use define it-
In adjective form
belonging to or characteristic of a principal, dominant,or widely accepted group, movement, style, etc.: mainstream Republicans; a mainstream artist. 

Using your own definition against you said that it is gaining acceptance, which fits into the definition.

I never did say all of anthro is furry, the furry fandom is one of the fandom's surrounding the anthro medium, we are not all that special or unique or a special snowflake.
What I did say however is there is about 500k furries in the US, however the furry fandom has a presence in a couple dozen other countries as well.  Also just cause a furry lives in another country doesn't automatically boot them from the fandom, hell they don't even use the same terminology in other countries.
Just cause a fandom doesn't creates a major motion picture or such doesn't mean it's not mainstream.  Using your argument then, cause the halo movie hasn't come out that means halo isn't mainstream.

P.s. just to piss off the halo fans, the halo movie is never coming out, get over it.


----------



## Ikrit (Jun 22, 2011)

successful troll is successful


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 22, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Wait if furry is a cancer, does that mean my little pony is infecting the cancer?


 
The term cancer is irrelevant in my opinion. A lot of my interests are considered cancer (Homestuck, Minecraft, metal, anthros, etc.). Letting the internet tell you what you can and can't like is sorta childish.



Ikrit said:


> successful troll is successful


 
I'm pretty sure everyone knows that OP is a troll. We're just humoring him since threads now days don't have legit dumbasses anymore.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 22, 2011)

Sollux said:


> The term cancer is irrelevant in my opinion. A lot of my interests are considered cancer (Homestuck, Minecraft, metal, anthros, etc.). Letting the internet tell you what you can and can't like is sorta childish.


 Yeah I know, I was just joking.


----------



## Fay V (Jun 22, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> In all seriousness, mainstream in this context is the adjective form which has a different meaning than the noun form cause it is describing something.  I'll use define it-
> In adjective form
> belonging to or characteristic of a principal, dominant,or widely accepted group, movement, style, etc.: mainstream Republicans; a mainstream artist.
> 
> ...


 
Acceptance in this case does not mean that people are taking part, or even seeing it as a valid fandom, they just aren't using the kneejerk reaction of "omg pervert". 

No one wants to kick anyone from the fandom because they are in another country, you failed to understand that you can't call something mainstream in the US if numbers are rising elsewhere. I realize that there are fans in other countries and so on, that means fuck all here in the US. You can say there are 3 million anime fans worldwide so it must be mainstream in the US, but that means absolutely nothing if 2.5 million of those fans live in Japan. 
Mainstream is different in different countries. 
You can spout numbers all you like, but it means absolutely nothing if you try to combine people worldwide when the culture is vastly different. 

I used movie in order to make it simple, but I see that didn't work for you so let's try again. The furry fandom needs to produce something into a major venue, a show on a major network, an A rate movie, a videogame for one of the consoles. When the furry fandom can produce in a major venue then I will believe it is going main stream. 
Halo has produced for a major venue, anime has produced multiple movies that went to the big screen, star trek, and even D&D have been able to do this.


Edit: well since i'm here. 

1. You completely disregard cultural context. No one is born a furry, so don't you think that there would be something in the culture that is bumping the interest in Anthros. Do you want to take a guess as to why the US has such a huge following over the other countries (and no it is not valid to just extrapolate that the numbers must be similiar) 
Have you considered which generation is the one that is currently growing up?

To make this 2X4 simple for you CF, this is the goddamn disney generation. That means that you have a generation preset with enjoying anthros and the kinds of stories they are from. We are seeing these people grow up with this stuff then find the fandom.
Yes that means it is growing. No that doesn't mean that it will continue until it breaks into the mainstream. The fandom is going to hit a lull because the disney push ended and the kids growing up now don't have the same background, so when they hit 14-20 or whatever, they won't be interested in joining the fandom. The fandom in the US is growing because this specific generation, but there is no reason that trend will stick. 

2. your numbers are awful and you make statisticians sad. You need to find a better way to pull numbers out of your ass before you start making claims about the fandom.


----------



## mlp (Jun 22, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> Hey newfag.
> 
> Thanks for the code tag instead of a hyperlink, I guess.
> 
> ...


 
yes, im pretty new in the forums, as you can probably tell this is only my second post.
how do i do it right? do i just leave it as is?


----------



## Sar (Jun 22, 2011)

_This thread needs a spray of this...







_


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 22, 2011)

mlp said:


> yes, im pretty new in the forums, as you can probably tell this is only my second post.
> how do i do it right? do i just leave it as is?


can you just go...and lurk for a couple of months to find out how things on this forum works.


----------



## Aden (Jun 22, 2011)

death metal is totally going to go mainstream guys
I'm sure most people will be able to appreciate it for what it is in two years, tops


----------



## Drakonman (Jun 22, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> can you just go...and lurk for a couple of months to find out how things on this forum works.


 I lurked for five minutes and I could already figure how shit works. It's not difficult.


----------



## Sar (Jun 22, 2011)

Waffles said:


> It's just a cancer that needs to be killed
> (and replaced with hamtaro)


 
Hamtaro eh? Anything could replace the cancer...
But this will do.


----------



## Waffles (Jun 22, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> Hamtaro eh? Anything could replace the cancer...
> But this will do.


 http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_AcBUSVxs82w/TNSwqNjFBsI/AAAAAAAAi50/7X8PTocEJKU/s1600/Hamtaro.jpg
is better then
http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/_...Char-fluttershy.jpg/350px-Char-fluttershy.jpg


----------



## Fay V (Jun 22, 2011)

I remember hamtaro from after school...I remember disliking it though, too much japanese over the top cutsieness.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 22, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I remember hamtaro from after school...I remember disliking it though, too much japanese over the top cutsieness.


 
It followed the cliched concept of "add a cutsy character, animetards will love it for that reason alone" except for they skipped, like, actually making anything else for the show.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jun 22, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> FA apparently has 430,000 users
> now lets do some math:
> thats only 215000 if everyone did only two accounts
> 107000 if everyone did 4 accounts
> ...



Of course, we have to remember the amount of people that sign up, post once, and then never log on again. Seriously, if you look at the stats, there is a LOT of accounts with less than 10 posts on them.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 22, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Acceptance in this case does not mean that people are taking part, or even seeing it as a valid fandom, they just aren't using the kneejerk reaction of "omg pervert".
> 
> No one wants to kick anyone from the fandom because they are in another country, you failed to understand that you can't call something mainstream in the US if numbers are rising elsewhere. I realize that there are fans in other countries and so on, that means fuck all here in the US. You can say there are 3 million anime fans worldwide so it must be mainstream in the US, but that means absolutely nothing if 2.5 million of those fans live in Japan.
> Mainstream is different in different countries.
> ...


 I think someone is forgeting this-





No exceptions.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 22, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> No exceptions.


 
I always forget that your debating skills are equivalent to a dead cat.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jun 22, 2011)

mlp said:


> yes, im pretty new in the forums, as you can probably tell this is only my second post.
> how do i do it right? do i just leave it as is?


 
You passed the test. By not blowing my misguided insult completely out of proportion, you're already doing it right.

Though if you want to fix it, you can edit your post and just copy paste the link; it will automatically become a hyperlink.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 22, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I always forget that you debating skills are equivalent to a dead cat.


 The problem with Fay's argument is that she said furry is here cause of disney.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 22, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> The problem with Fay's argument is that she said furry is here cause of disney.


 
So linking a drawing discredits her point and validates yours?


----------



## RedSavage (Jun 22, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I think someone is forgeting this-
> *image*
> No exceptions.


 
Why is the art buff a lesbian?


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 22, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> The problem with Fay's argument is that she said furry is here cause of disney.


 
Disney didn't invent it, they just made it seem more acceptable.


----------



## Fay V (Jun 22, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> The problem with Fay's argument is that she said furry is here cause of disney.


 No hun, I said that the furry fandom is experiencing a notable increase in membership because of Disney. I am making the argument that the member levels will even out before we go mainstream. Do I need to draw diagrams for you?


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 22, 2011)

Fay V said:


> No hun, I said that the furry fandom is experiencing a notable increase in membership because of Disney. I am making the argument that the member levels will even out before we go mainstream. Do I need to draw diagrams for you?


 
Yes. Diagrams help us smartless people.


----------



## theLight (Jun 22, 2011)

Edit for personal security reasons.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 22, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> Why is the art buff a lesbian?


 Well the rest were guys, had to put atleast one girl in there.


Fay V said:


> No hun, I said that the furry fandom is experiencing a notable increase in membership *because of Disney*. I am making the argument that the member levels will even out before we go mainstream. Do I need to draw diagrams for you?


 What does that have to do with the furry fandom?
Just cause someone is a furry doesn't mean they became so because of disney, hell I barely even like lion king and such.
Also the vast majority of people haven't even heard of furry, where as most people know what a trekkie is and such.  You could argue this IF most people knew what furries are, but as it stands we barely get any media compared to other fandoms.


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 22, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Well the rest were guys, had to put atleast one girl in there.
> 
> What does that have to do with the furry fandom?
> Just cause someone is a furry doesn't mean they became so because of disney, hell I barely even like lion king and such.
> Also the vast majority of people haven't even heard of furry, where as most people know what a trekkie is and such.  You could argue this IF most people knew what furries are, but as it stands we barely get any media compared to other fandoms.


 
She didn't say anything like what you translated it to be!


----------



## theLight (Jun 22, 2011)

Edit for personal security reasons.


----------



## Fay V (Jun 22, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Well the rest were guys, had to put atleast one girl in there.
> 
> What does that have to do with the furry fandom?
> Just cause someone is a furry doesn't mean they became so because of disney, hell I barely even like lion king and such.
> Also the vast majority of people haven't even heard of furry, where as most people know what a trekkie is and such.  You could argue this IF most people knew what furries are, but as it stands we barely get any media compared to other fandoms.


 You are adorably bad at this...seriously. 
Let's refer to your picture. Notice that "I have seen robin hoob a billion times" panel. You have helped my argument in this. I am not saying ALL the fandom is because of disney. I am saying that disney is a REASON that EXISTS. You can't refute that because you already made your darling "no exceptions" point. 

SO allow me to explain as simply as possible. I AM ARGUING THAT FURRY IS NOT MAINSTREAM NOR WILL IT BE. Telling me most people don't know about it HELPS MY POINT. 
You started this debate by pulling numbers out of your ass to show how the furry fandom is growing and if it continues to grow, it will be mainstream. You are ignoring cultural context. 
~most of the new members of the furry fandom are between 14-25
~the 14-25 generation is the "Disney Generation". 
   =The Disney generation is a group of children that grew up in a culture where the programing had a large amount of anthropomorphism, versus the standard shows of previous groups
=I think that in general (there are exceptions) people join the fandom because they have a previous interest in Anthros and find a fandom which works with that. 

THEREFORE: I believe the increase we are seeing in membership is from people that grew up with anthropomorphism. Disney being an EXAMPLE of that. I do not believe this increase will continue as the coming generation does not have the same cultural influence that lead them to be as interested in anthros. 

I am NOT saying ALL the fandom is from disney. I am NOT saying the fandom is known. I am saying this increase is due to a cultural trend and will drop. 
It doesn't matter CF if you personally are not interested in disney, it matters that the majority of the new members are from something that is known as the Disney Generation. 
Now if you believe that the fandom will continue to grow at the current rate, prove it. Why do you believe this rate will keep up.

Edit: more simply, just in case. 

1. Child grows up watching anthro shows and movies
2. Person enjoys anthros due to childhood introduction
3. Person finds fandom that works with anthros. 
4. Person joins furry fandom. 

Later: 
1. Media has changed and anthro isn't as portrayed in media
2. child grows up with different interests and less introduction to the anthro literary device. 
3. person isn't that interested in anthros
4. Person has no reason to join the furry fandom.
5. furry fandom has a decrease or a stall in new member rates as the cultural trend changes.
6. the fandom still isn't mainstream.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 22, 2011)

Fay V said:


> You are adorably bad at this...seriously.
> Let's  refer to your picture. Notice that "I have seen robin hoob a billion  times" panel. You have helped my argument in this. I am not saying ALL  the fandom is because of disney. I am saying that disney is a REASON  that EXISTS. You can't refute that because you already made your darling  "no exceptions" point.
> 
> SO allow me to explain as simply as  possible. I AM ARGUING THAT FURRY IS NOT MAINSTREAM NOR WILL IT BE.  Telling me most people don't know about it HELPS MY POINT.
> ...


The reason why furry exists is cause of porn, not disney.


----------



## theLight (Jun 22, 2011)

Edit for personal security reasons.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 22, 2011)

Fay V said:


> You are adorably bad at this...seriously.
> Let's refer to your picture. Notice that "I have seen robin hoob a billion times" panel. You have helped my argument in this. I am not saying ALL the fandom is because of disney. I am saying that disney is a REASON that EXISTS. You can't refute that because you already made your darling "no exceptions" point.
> 
> SO allow me to explain as simply as possible. I AM ARGUING THAT FURRY IS NOT MAINSTREAM NOR WILL IT BE. Telling me most people don't know about it HELPS MY POINT.
> ...


 
On the other side of the argument, Cartoon Network was on the other day, and apparently they have a show called "Almost Naked Animals".

No joke.



CannonFodder said:


> The reason why furry exists is cause of porn, not disney.


 
Jesus Christ, it's like you can't even read.


----------



## Fay V (Jun 22, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> The reason why furry exists is cause of porn, not disney.


 Are you reading, or are you raging? 

No the fandom isn't here because of porn, don't be stupid. it is A reason people join. Disney is A reason people join. 

THE reason, the only reason that the furry fandom exists is people PEOPLE LIKE ANTHROPOMORPHISM.


----------



## theLight (Jun 22, 2011)

Edit for personal security reasons.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 22, 2011)

Xenke said:


> On the other side of the argument, Cartoon Network was on the other day, and apparently they have a show called "Almost Naked Animals".
> 
> No joke.
> Jesus Christ, it's like you can't even read.


 I remember that show.

What I was getting at is type anything on fa or other site with a decent membership, search popularity and porn will come up every time.


----------



## Fay V (Jun 22, 2011)

theLight said:


> See: "Amateurish trolling".
> If his last reply doesn't seal the deal on that understanding, then god help this board should an actually-proficient troll be active here.


 I don't believe he's trolling. I believe that he is confused, and angry, and making poor decisions because of it.



CannonFodder said:


> I remember that show.
> 
> What I was getting at is type anything on fa or other site with a decent membership, search popularity and porn will come up every time.


 What are you even trying to argue anymore? You think that furry is ONLY a fetish? The how the hell can you think that it will be mainstream ever? There have been fetishes that have existed long before furry and none of them are mainstream. 

Porn is popular within the fandom and that can be traced to the openness of the community, especially in earlier years creating a culture where this porn could thrive. It is A reason, one of many, for people to join the fandom. 
But you would have to be retarded to think that it ONLY exists because of porn because if that were the case people would get their porn fix elsewhere! The difference between the anime and furry fandom is Anime exists due to the enjoyment of anime. The furry fandom exists for entertainment from Anthropomorphism. 
Furry exists because people are fans of anthro.


----------



## theLight (Jun 22, 2011)

Edit for personal security reasons.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 22, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I remember that show.
> 
> What I was getting at is type anything on fa or other site with a decent membership, search popularity and porn will come up every time.


 
My god... that would mean... _porn is popular?_ Say it ain't so!


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 22, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I don't believe he's trolling. I believe that he is confused, and angry, and making poor decisions because of it.
> 
> 
> What are you even trying to argue anymore? You think that furry is ONLY a fetish? The how the hell can you think that it will be mainstream ever? There have been fetishes that have existed long before furry and none of them are mainstream.
> ...


 I was saying a great number of people are furries because of the porn.


----------



## theLight (Jun 22, 2011)

Edit for personal security reasons.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 22, 2011)

theLight said:


> CN is just trying to get the same success they had with their cartoons from the 90's, which unlike this show, were actually creative and amazing.


 
Kids still watch that crap though. No idea how it'll actually affect them, what impressions it could have, etc.

Cartoon industry needs to bounce back, make things that are actually entertaining. Bonus points for educational value, but not strictly necessary.



CannonFodder said:


> I was saying a great number of people are furries because of the porn.



I can easily argue that many furries like the porn because of things they watched as children. It carries a sense of nostalgia from childhood. There's a reason "furries" is synonymous with "manchildren".


----------



## Fay V (Jun 22, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I was saying a great number of people are furries because of the porn.


 and how does that refute my point at all CF?


----------



## theLight (Jun 22, 2011)

Edit for personal security reasons.


----------



## Fay V (Jun 22, 2011)

theLight said:


> Yeah, I really do wonder what a childhood of shit is going to do to their brains :[
> I think it may be making a slow bounce back with shows like _Adventure Time_ and _Regular Show_ which are taking some pretty cool creative leaps. Especially _Regular Show_, because the show's creator is a stoner and I swear he makes atleast one drug-related joke per episode. (See: Animaniacs approach to inserting adult jokes into a children's show, expanding possible audience )


 As much as people HATE MLP. I think it helps. It's not one of the worst things written for kids.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 22, 2011)

theLight said:


> Yeah, I really do wonder what a childhood of shit is going to do to their brains :[
> I think it may be making a slow bounce back with shows like _Adventure Time_ and _Regular Show_ which are taking some pretty cool creative leaps. Especially _Regular Show_, because the show's creator is a stoner and I swear he makes atleast one drug-related joke per episode. (See: Animaniacs approach to inserting adult jokes into a children's show, expanding possible audience )


 
This may be of some interest to you, if you like Regular Show:

[yt]y894QNtX0VA[/yt]


----------



## theLight (Jun 22, 2011)

Edit for personal security reasons.


----------



## Fay V (Jun 22, 2011)

theLight said:


> Maybe, I mean from the little I've seen of the show, it seems to promote reading which is always a good thing. I just couldn't stand it because of its overall "omg so cute lol we're besties forever poniesponiesponies rainbows and happiness". And this is coming from someone who loved _Totally Spies_ to *death* when he was a kid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I get it. Not everyone enjoys it, and by all accounts they shouldn't all enjoy it. It's better than say, suite life of zach and cody. I actually saw an episode where they talked down to the girl that had to work and couldn't afford the fancy as shit clothes...but it's all okay because the rich girl was super nice and leant her clothes >.< 
I mean MLP is girly, cutsie, and rainbowie as all get out...but at least it's not actively teaching kids to be shallow douchebags.


----------



## William (Jun 22, 2011)

theLight said:


> And this is coming from someone who loved _Totally Spies_ to *death* when he was a kid.


 
I just came here to say that show is fucking awesome. Clover is the best. 

That is all.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 22, 2011)

theLight said:


> I totally linked that in my post


 
Oh damn, I...

Damnnnnnn.

You're a sneaky bastard.


----------



## theLight (Jun 22, 2011)

Edit for personal security reasons.


----------



## mlp (Jun 22, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> You passed the test. By not blowing my misguided insult completely out of proportion, you're already doing it right.
> 
> Though if you want to fix it, you can edit your post and just copy paste the link; it will automatically become a hyperlink.



Thanks! I will try to see if I can fix it so it will be a hyperlink.


----------



## Blutide (Jun 22, 2011)

mlp said:


> hey furs!
> im sure most of you here at the FA  forums have heard of the relatively new tv show, "My Little Pony." what i  have found is that an alrming number of people have become very fond of  this tv show, as well as I.
> this link will take you to the "mainstream furries", or at least as close as you are going to get.
> 
> http://funnyjunk.com/funny_pictures/2258467/It+s+pony+time/



I feel like I just go trolled by clicking that link.....damn it....



CannonFodder said:


> My little pony isn't furry.



^ this


----------



## mlp (Jun 23, 2011)

Blutide said:


> I feel like I just go trolled by clicking that link.....damn it....
> 
> 
> 
> ^ this


 
not the picture, but the massive amount of comments located below.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 25, 2011)

Just because a show is about talking animals doesn't make it furry at all. That would be like claiming that Looney Tunes was making furry fandom more popular because a lot of people liked it, and that they're (almost) all animals.


----------



## johnny (Jun 25, 2011)

never heard of it


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 25, 2011)

There was an image by CulpeoFox on Yahoo's front page a couple weeks back. It was part of a series of optical illusions.


----------



## William (Jun 25, 2011)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> There was an image by CulpeoFox on Yahoo's front page a couple weeks back. It was part of a series of optical illusions.


 
CulpeoFox doesn't consider him/herself furry, do they? Iirc they mention that in a few of their works. At the least they dislike furry porn. 

On topic; regardless of whether or not something is mainstream, people will hate it. Case in point: Top 40 music.


----------



## BlackDragonAlpha (Jun 25, 2011)

OMG! Seriously?? there's a "My Little Pony" TV Show??

Oh, God... it'll be like watching teletubbies again... X(


----------



## William (Jun 25, 2011)

BlackDragonAlpha said:


> OMG! Seriously?? there's a "My Little Pony" TV Show??


You're a little bit late to the party. The hype has mostly died down over the past month or so.

I've watched it though. It's fairly entertaining for being a children's show. I like that it's not completely absurd like Chowder but not so simplistic it's dumb which I'm sure I could find an example of but I am lazy. I'm going to say like The Smurfs for now.


----------



## Sar (Jun 25, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I think someone is forgeting this-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
The racoon's reason is the funniest. Thank christ for the disclaimer. 
And i was thinking i was all of them. :V


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jun 25, 2011)

Waffles said:


> (and replaced with hamtaro)



Hamtaro is Ebichu for pussies.


----------

